# First macro lens and few pics



## mechtec (Sep 1, 2012)

very good details, i wished i didn't sell my macro lens 

gary


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

aye , this is quickly becoming my favorite lens. Couple more shots :


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

wow... all from your tank. Which MM lense are you using?


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Albert !
Yup all from my tank , the lens is Sigma 150 mm , the older version with no OS.
Btw how is the HM growing for you ?


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

Few pics from my shrimp tank at work :


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

kubalik said:


> Hey Albert !
> Yup all from my tank , the lens is Sigma 150 mm , the older version with no OS.
> Btw how is the HM growing for you ?


They are getting taller. i'm hoping to moove this bunch to the new 55. just got gravel for it yesterday and new lamp fixtures, two 20w LED Floodlamps running 6500-7000K. 

I was saving up for a 90-100mm but your 150mm really makes a leap forward with how closeup you get. my shrimp always run away and i can absolutely never photograph my SAE... LOL (working with a 35-55mm) at the moment on a Nikon D50


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh I didn't know you were getting a 55 gal. Want to see pictures when its up and running.
here are a few more from my home tank :


----------



## jimsuy (Jan 25, 2008)

nice set..


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

Thx, here comes another set from work tank :


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Those are pretty good are you using a flash?


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

yes, off camera flash that's mounted on the top of the tank


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Cleaning your glass before shooting will help out a lot with getting clearer pictures.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome photos!


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

Patriot said:


> Cleaning your glass before shooting will help out a lot with getting clearer pictures.


hehe yes the glass looked perfectly clean till I took some of the shots.


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

Chrisinator said:


> Awesome photos!


Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

kubalik said:


> hehe yes the glass looked perfectly clean till I took some of the shots.


The same thing happened to me the other day. The outside was clean but I guess the inside wasn't.


----------



## Revonok (Oct 17, 2012)

Kubalik those photo's are stunning. I really liked the Shrimp and Tetra photo's, shows off a brilliance you don't often get to appreciate.


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

Revonok said:


> Kubalik those photo's are stunning. I really liked the Shrimp and Tetra photo's, shows off a brilliance you don't often get to appreciate.


Thank you Revonok.
Here are some more from my shrimp tank:


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

and a few more :


----------

